# Sinbad's Fin Regrowth!



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm so proud of how far Sinbad has come since I got him! I had no idea he had fin rot since I was new to bettas at the time, but you guys diagnosed it for me. His fins have over doubled in length and he is almost weighed down by them now! So the first two pics are of him the first few days I got him, probably about 8 months ago, then the rest are from the last week. In the last one you can see the darker area of his fins, which was how short they were when I got him. They're still a little ragged, but it's awesome progress! :-D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He has a beautiful tail!! He looks kinda like my Sammy, except sammy has bright orange fins.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

lookin great!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yayyy! He looks great! Good job.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Yay!! So beautiful!


----------

